# Progress pics -  Copper Wave



## skiprat (Dec 26, 2015)

I don't normally post in this Advanced forum, but couldn't decide which other forum this should go....

I just finished a pen that I kinda like. I sort of made it up as I went along and took pics as I went. 
The pics are in numerical order and should be self explanatory, but please ask if you would like any explanation.

Hopefully it will be of interest to someone thinking of going down this route.

I'll post pics of the finished pen in SOYP shortly...:wink:

Cheers:biggrin:


----------



## Terredax (Dec 26, 2015)

What copper alloy are you using? I've used 110 and it is very difficult to cut.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 26, 2015)

Are the final pics ready yet? Are they ready yet? Can't wait to see the final results!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 26, 2015)

John, I have no idea what grade it is.  It gets pretty gummy but a squirt of lube with light cuts seem to work for me. :wink:


----------



## magpens (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for posting these pics, Steve.  Good to know how ideas become reality !!


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 26, 2015)

In picture #9 you have it between centers......That I can see.

My question is the drive center (on the left) in a chuck or is it an MT2?
Is that made just for a metal lathe or can they be found for a wood lathe?

Great group of pictures.   Makes the process much easier to understand.
(Still think you use magic between the photos.)


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. It's a great looking pen.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2015)

Wayne, it's a sacrificial drive centre. Just a straight brass rod. I hold it in my Normal chuck and give it a quick light cut at 60deg to make it central each time.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 27, 2015)

Until today, I always wondered how the wave was made. Thanks for showing me just enough :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 27, 2015)

Chuck? Do we ever get just enough?

I am thinking that the AAW needs this rat to come over and do demos at the 30th year show.
I know it isn't a metal lathe show but Skip's ideas should be a lesson we all could use for inspiration.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 27, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> Chuck? Do we ever get just enough?
> 
> I am thinking that the AAW needs this rat to come over and do demos at the 30th year show.
> I know it isn't a metal lathe show but Skip's ideas should be a lesson we all could use for inspiration.


 No, we don't. I'm just easing up to him :biggrin: You DO know he makes wood pens too.....don't you??:biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 27, 2015)

He Does?


I don't remember seeing any lately. 
:cake: Maybe he just makes them on special occasions?


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2015)

Dalecamino said:


> Until today, I always wondered how the wave was made. Thanks for showing me just enough :biggrin:



Chuck, maybe these threads show it clearer. I showed how I make them in each of those threads. The 'wave' is actually an illusion as it is of course just an arc, or semi circle. :wink::biggrin:
The Black and White one is amongst my favourites. :biggrin:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/walnut-white-google-page-ranking-baron-111069/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/b-w-waves-jr-retro-102557/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/black-subtle-golden-waves-100427/


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you Steven. I didn't actually forget about these other beauties I....just didn't remember them. :biggrin: They are a big help with the photos. I need to see if my router will line up with the center. I thing it will. 

Question! Do you roll the brass sheets with your fingers? Or....a pasta roller or, some other precision device I'm unaware of :redface:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2015)

Chuck, just by hand. I bend them around a smaller diameter rod or drill bit and they spring back a bit bigger. I may have used a 14 or 15mm drill for those.:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 27, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Chuck, just by hand. I bend them around a smaller diameter rod or drill bit and they spring back a bit bigger. I may have used a 14 or 15mm drill for those.:wink:


 AHH-HA!!:biggrin: Thanks again. :wink:


----------

